# Elementary Principal Al Ain/Abu Dhabi



## dnjsmom88 (Apr 5, 2015)

I was offered a position last week as an Elementary Principal at a private school in Al Ain for the coming school year. I was sent a signed offer letter that states it is binding with my salary and benefits. Do they ever randomly rescind? The salary is fine with me even though I keep being told to negotiate higher. I signed the agreement with the salary in place so I'm not going to try to negotiate that. However, the rest of my benefits are more general and I am wondering if it is worth negotiating them. For example it just says "Accommodation: Fully furnished house: With access to Internet and all utilities paid"...I know the accommodations are private but I would like a 2 bedroom instead of a 1 bedroom so my adult kids have a place to stay when they visit for holidays. Is it worth the attempt? Would it be seen as rude? Any suggestions?

Also...they want to bring me over to visit in 2 weeks but communication is slow. Is it rude to send an email every few days for a status update? As a Westerner, lack of communication seems fishy but I know things are different in the Emirates. Should I be worried?

Thanks!


----------



## Rubydo (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi dnjsmom88

First of all congratulations on your new job. If you are happy and have signed the agreement with the salary in place then that's great. As for negotiating accommodation, there is no harm in trying and it's not rude at all, although if the children don't live with you this may be their argument that you don't need bigger accommodation. As the post is for a principle of the school I would expect more accommodation so I would email and ask them. No harm just sending a quick email every now and then asking to be kept updated. Things over here in the a Emirates can be very slow in processing things and also lack of communication is pretty bad sometimes. Doesn't help when you are leaving your home country and don't really know what's happening. It is good that you will be coming to visit before starting the position though, get a feel for the culture, lifestyle and the school.

Good luck and hope it all falls into leave soon for you. I am living in Abu Dhabi which is around an hour and 20 minutes drive from Al Ain if you need anything just give me a shout.

Laura


----------



## Rubydo (Jan 26, 2014)

*hope it all falls into place (not leave!)*


----------



## dnjsmom88 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you Laura!

I will be coming over in about a week and a half and am hoping to be able to discuss all of the particulars then. I just don't want to be crammed into a tiny apartment with no room for my kids or parents to visit. I'm a very simple person, but I'm also used to having house so apartment living will be an adjustment. 

Do you like living in UAE? I am not really seeing anything really negative except for people who expect everyone to adjust to their own ways instead of the other way around. I've always believed the adage...when in Rome...do as the Romans. 

Thank you for offering to help if needed...I will take you up on it!! I keep coming up with random questions and despite being very tech savvy I can't find the answers on the net. 

For example...The whole shoulders covered things...I already dress very modestly...but are sleeveless blouses ok you are covered from the edge of your shoulder to your neck? 

What about open toe sandals? Some things I read said women can't wear them in public and other things say it's fine. 

Most of my dresses come to my knees...is that ok to wear or should I find some long skirts/dresses for work? Can women get away with wearing capris to work in most schools? 

How is the medical care? 

How much Arabic should I learn before I get there in August? 

I can send you my email too if that would make it easier to communicate. I won't be a pest...or alt least I will try not to be. 

Thanks...Kym


----------



## Rubydo (Jan 26, 2014)

dnjsmom88 said:


> Thank you Laura!
> 
> I will be coming over in about a week and a half and am hoping to be able to discuss all of the particulars then. I just don't want to be crammed into a tiny apartment with no room for my kids or parents to visit. I'm a very simple person, but I'm also used to having house so apartment living will be an adjustment.
> 
> ...


Hiya Kym

Yes it's a big change moving countries let alone from a house to an apartment. I would email them and ask if you could possibly negotiate on accommodation. Also when you are over here ask to see where you will be living and then face to face negotiate too.

I love living here, never had any problems so far and been here 5 years this year. As you say when in Rome, that's exactly how you need to be, it's a different culture and lifestyle but it is very accommodating towards westerners. I haven't faced any problems so far (touch wood) the only thing is the time it takes for things to be processed, there isn't really any rush out here.

Clothing wise, it is quite liberal to be honest but you just have to be considerate. For example when in the company of Emiartes and different places you are visiting then just cover your shoulders. Blouses with shoulders showing are absolutely fine and also knee length skirts too, however for your job role I would try and look for. Longer skirts or pants just to feel comfortable yourself. Short sleeve things are fine. As for open toed saddles, that's a new one to me, I've never heard you can't wear them as a woman! So stock up on them you will need them. I'm not sure what Capri pants are but I'm sure most pants are ok.

Medical care is good. You should get medical insurance provided within your contract. Usually you pay a fee to see a doctor, say like 30 dirhams and then majority of your medical needs are included within the insurance, including most prescriptions too. You tend to find dental and optical May not be included though but you can always pay for these services. Again as a westerner we get very well looked after in hospitals.

I didn't and haven't learnt any Arabic before or since being here. I have picked up the odd word or two but couldn't hold a conversation. You will get on fine just with English, almost everyone speaks it.

If you want to send through your email on a private message then feel free to do so and ask any more questions.

Hope this helps 

Laura x


----------

